# 1930's Schwinn Bicycle



## Jay81 (Jul 10, 2017)

1930's Schwinn bicycle, or at least that's what the seller seems to think they have, and what I was hoping it would be when I read the title of this local CL ad. Bummer they're about 4 decades off.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/6213631606.html


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 10, 2017)

Yep, this is what happens when they eat to much Cap'n Crunch...


----------

